# Briggs & Stratton 17.5 hp single swap to Kohler 18 hp KV540 wiring problem



## Robert Pereira (Jan 2, 2021)

Can anybody out their help me with this problem, I have a Hustler fastrak zero turn mower it is a 2004 model and I have swapped the engine from a 17.5 HP Briggs and Stratton single cylinder to a Kohler KV540-3012 single cylinder eng and can't figure out how to wire the eng to the oem wiring harness. I have searched for a eng wiring diagram for the Kohler and haven't found any thing. The Kohler has a red wire, white wire, and purple and orange that are spliced together from the engine harness and the wiring harness from the machine has a purple, tan and red wire and a dark brown, I know that the white wire is the eng kill and the red wire is carb switch, and the purple wire comes from the rectifier/regulator of the eng. Is there anyway to make the oem harness work or will I have to get another harness that will work with the Kohler? Thanks Robert


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Just use the original "engine side" OEM connector on the 17.5 Briggs. Once you've figured out the engine wiring for the Kohler, use the tool shown below to release the wiring terminals inside the Kohler connector and swap them around using the Briggs engine connector to match it's original mate into the OEM wiring of the Hustler. You may run into a problem with different terminals being used. Older engines tended to use black 5-prong connectors, with 6mm flat spade terminals. Later models tend to use white locking-type connectors, with round pin-type terminals. This release key set is only $5 on Amazon and it works well to release about any type/size of OEM wiring terminal










https://www.amazon.com/color-scisso...ol+kit&qid=1609622344&sr=8-12&tag=googhydr-20


----------



## Robert Pereira (Jan 2, 2021)

Thank you for the help, ordered the tool.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

It's the cleanest way to hook up the original OEM wiring to that Kohler and for $5 it's about the same as buying a 10-pack of spade connectors at Auto Zone


----------

